#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the main factors we want to focus on the start of business?

## Grace

I need the main factors for starting a business without Investment, Marketing and Quality service. How can I improve my business in the smartest way

----------

